# Questions about a turbo.



## shiftyshadow (Jul 15, 2010)

I just bought a rotomaster T04 turbo for my 05 GTO. Im not sure what parts i still need and the best place to get them. Any help or advice would be great.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

shiftyshadow said:


> I just bought a rotomaster T04 turbo for my 05 GTO. Im not sure what parts i still need and the best place to get them. Any help or advice would be great.


external gate?
if so you will need a waste gate
injectors
fuel pump
turbo manifold and cross over
intercooler and piping
dump pipe
tune
oil feed lines 
misc holes,clamps,fittings


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

about another 4 grand


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Theres a decent single turbo hot side kit on ebay you may want to look into 1600 obo.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

i collected parts for months. sell your turbo! buy a kit install it then get a tune. youll be alot better off


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Get clutch, suspension, and big ass rear wheels with sticky tires first.


----------

